# Tips on Spaetzle



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2014)

I posted this on last night's dinner thread but I thought it would be useful in the pasta forum so it doesn't get lost. 

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Kayelle* 

 
_I'll be glad to post everything I've learned about Spaetzle tomorrow Kgirl.
I'm so happy about it turning out better than it ever has for me tonight._

OK kgirl and GG.....this is my new equipment. 
Amazon.com: Kuchenprofi Spaetzle Lid & Scraper in 18/10 Stainless Steel: Pasta Makers: Home & Kitchen

Yes, it's slightly expensive but I've fooled around with makeshift and  inferior equipment long enough. The next best thing to this that I've  used is a metal pie pan drilled with holes. This however, fits on the  top of my large pot of boiling water and the included scraper is  perfect.

I've also learned that it's better to make your Spaetzle early in the  day, or even the day before making the main dish. That way, only the  last step of browning it in butter remains to be done at the last  minute.

I've also learned that following this *superior recipe* *and method* *exactly, has given me the best results ever!

Spaetzle Recipe by Wolfgang Puck

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Who enjoys making and eating Spatzle?  
*


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2014)

Kayelle, I've been using the same recipe for years.  My spaetzle maker is a little different.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks, Kayelle! I bought this one a year or so ago, but my batter was too runny and it blew apart in the boiling water. I like the pot lid design, but since I already have this one, I'd like to try it again. Have you or Andy used it before? Also, can you describe what the consistency of the batter should be?

http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-3128-Spaetzle-Maker/dp/B00004UE89


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Kayelle! I bought this one a year or so ago, but my batter was too runny and it blew apart in the boiling water. I like the pot lid design, but since I already have this one, I'd like to try it again. Have you or Andy used it before? Also, can you describe what the consistency of the batter should be?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-3128-Spaetzle-Maker/dp/B00004UE89




GG, that's the one I use too.  The recipe Kayelle linked works with your spaetzle maker.  The batter has to be just thin enough to flow through the holes on it's own.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, I've been using the same recipe for years.  My spaetzle maker is a little different.



Actually it's thanks to you Andy that I became aware of this WP recipe. It was at the bottom of the Hungarian Goulash recipe of his that you recently posted. It's truly a superior recipe and just as important as the precise method. Wolfgang Puck certainly should know how to make Spaetzle properly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2014)

I posted mistakenly in the dinner thread... didn't see this thread.
@Kayelle and @Andy m, do you guys the recipe to the letter?
By that my mean, 1/4 teaspoon of freshly grated nutmeg seems like alot to me.
Also, do you both use peanut oil? Not an oil that I keep on hand, I have Canola and Olive oil.
I seem to remember my greatgrandma using melted butter and browning it almost as she heated it back up again before serving, with a sprinkle of was it parsley? I should ask my Mom again.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I posted mistakenly in the dinner thread... didn't see this thread.
> @Kayelle and @Andy m, do you guys the recipe to the letter?
> By that my mean, 1/4 teaspoon of freshly grated nutmeg seems like alot to me.
> Also, do you both use peanut oil? Not an oil that I keep on hand, I have Canola and Olive oil.
> I seem to remember my greatgrandma using melted butter and browning it almost as she heated it back up again before serving, with a sprinkle of was it parsley? I should ask my Mom again.



Kgirl, usually I'm the world's worst at following a recipe exactly, but I did just that this time. I've had so many near misses with Spaetzle that I chose to put my complete faith in every single word. I'm glad I did, and that it turned out so perfectly. 
No, it was not too much nutmeg, and I did use peanut oil. I'm surprised you don't have peanut oil as it's used a lot in Asian cooking.

 Be sure to read and follow the method carefully...it's well worth it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I posted mistakenly in the dinner thread... didn't see this thread.
> @Kayelle and @Andy m, do you guys the recipe to the letter?
> By that my mean, 1/4 teaspoon of freshly grated nutmeg seems like alot to me.
> Also, do you both use peanut oil? Not an oil that I keep on hand, I have Canola and Olive oil.
> I seem to remember my greatgrandma using melted butter and browning it almost as she heated it back up again before serving, with a sprinkle of was it parsley? I should ask my Mom again.



I tend to follow a recipe unless it turns out poorly or I want to change an ingredient I don't like.  I use peanut oil because I have it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmmm, Okay then, we need to try this, with the 1/4 teaspoon of freshly grated Nutmeg and I will get some Peanut oil.
And yes, alot of 'asian cooking' does use peanut oil or any other 'neutral oil' really.  In Hawaii, you didn't see that too much, mostly because it was so much more expensive than canola oil.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Kayelle! I bought this one a year or so ago, but my batter was too runny and it blew apart in the boiling water. I like the pot lid design, but since I already have this one, I'd like to try it again. Have you or Andy used it before? Also, can you describe what the consistency of the batter should be?
> 
> Amazon.com: Norpro Spaetzle Maker: Graters: Kitchen & Dining


 
We have one very similar to that.  I haven't tried WP's recipe yet but have printed it off and probably will the next time I make as it looks good.  However, the recipe I've always used makes a very, very thick batter.  It probably would drop thru the holes by itself eventually but you'd be waiting a while. 

The recipe I've always used does NOT have nutmeg in the batter but the browned butter is flavored with fresh sage.  I didn't like the crispy, almost burned texture of the sage after the butter browned if all of it is put in at once so used 2 batches of sage, the first started with the butter until it was just very, very slightly turning brown, then off heat, pick out the current sage and replace with fresh.  Obviously, you don't want to chop up the first batch too much because you'll be standing there picking forever if you do.

Oh, I don't let it come to a rolling boil either, just kind of a moderate boil.  Could that be why they blew apart?


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2014)

If the recipe from WP is followed exactly, it produces a thick batter that looks just like this. In my opinion, it shouldn't be so thin it will fall through the holes without pressure. That's the reason I didn't buy the other pictured Spaetzle makers. I agree the water should not be at a full blown hard boil.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 14, 2014)

It's been a while since I tried it, so I don't remember how hard the water was boiling. Thanks for the tips 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2014)

All excellent tips
I will ask Santa to bring me this from my Amazona wish list
and then try WP's recipe (I saved that to my folder)


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> All excellent tips
> I will ask Santa to bring me this from my Amazona wish list
> and then try WP's recipe (I saved that to my folder)



To be honest Kgirl, my new pictured tool is a step up from my old homemade "drilled holes pie pan" with a makeshift scraper. It worked "ok" but too small to fit over a large pot of boiling water.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen this one at the kitchen store in the outlet mall
http://www.amazon.com/Norpro-3128-Spaetzle-Maker/dp/B00004UE89
My SIL had one similar to it, and her batter is a bit on the thin side, 
she's Germany and I'm Danish (not a big difference, the town that my greatgrandfather is from is now part of Germany), so that could be the difference as to how she makes her spaetzle, she even pronounces it differently.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've seen this one at the kitchen store in the outlet mall
> Amazon.com: Norpro Spaetzle Maker: Graters: Kitchen & Dining
> My SIL had one similar to it, and her batter is a bit on the thin side,
> she's Germany and I'm Danish (not a big difference, the town that my greatgrandfather is from is now part of Germany), so that could be the difference as to how she makes her spaetzle, she even pronounces it differently.



Yes, that's the same style that Andy, GG and MT have. I looked for a long time for one that would be useful for a thicker batter, and thus a more substantial noodle.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, that's the same style that Andy, GG and MT have. I looked for a long time for one that would be useful for a thicker batter, and thus a more substantial noodle.


 
Actually, the batter (or I guess we should form a new term, bat-ough or datter) from my recipe looks like your picture.  Sliding the box back and forth on the grates of the type Andy, GG and we have creates the pressure that your scraper does and forces the mixture thru.  It's 2 different methods of obtaining the same results, although I'd say yours probably is easier to clean since it doesn't have to be taken apart and the batter cleaned out of the corners and tracks of ours.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, that's the same style that Andy, GG and MT have. I looked for a long time for one that would be useful for *a thicker batter, and thus a more substantial noodle*.



Exactly my thoughts Kayelle.
My SIL spattzle was kinda on the skimpy side, whereas as gg-ma's 
had 'tooth' to it.
DH is not the biggest fan of German foods, but he's only had SIL's
food, not mine.  (maybe `cuz I haven't cooked much of it  )


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, you guys.  Now I have to make spaetzle for dinner tonight.  I usually just simmer it in homemade chicken stock, kind of like chicken and dumplings.  A wonderful comfort food.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> Actually, the batter (or I guess we should form a new term, bat-ough or datter) from my recipe looks like your picture.  *Sliding the box back and forth on the grates of the type Andy, GG and we have creates the pressure that your scraper does and forces the mixture thru.*  It's 2 different methods of obtaining the same results, although I'd say yours probably is easier to clean since it doesn't have to be taken apart and the batter cleaned out of the corners and tracks of ours.



Thanks for the explanation MT, as I was having a hard time understanding how it could possibly work well with a thicker "datter"..lol, I like that term.
Another advantage to mine is it somewhat protects you from all the steam of the boiling water. I gave a review of it on Amazon and said the design could be improved however by adding a handle or a nob to the device. Other than that, I love it. I use an oven glove when using it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2014)

My spaetzle maker disassembles easily.  The bin just slides right off the base.  Both parts go into the DW.  I like Kayelle's also.  I chose mine solely on the basis of price as I don't use it very much.  I think I paid about $3.00-$4.00 for it at a kitchen outlet store.

They both get the job done.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree Andy that mine was expensive for a tool to be used infrequently. I'm usually dead set against buying something costly to be used for just one purpose. I guess I could use it as a steamer for something.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 15, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I agree Andy that mine was expensive for a tool to be used infrequently. I'm usually dead set against buying something costly to be used for just one purpose. I guess I could use it as a steamer for something.



I bought mine on a whim.  Saw it in the store and remembered seeing it used on TV.  I thought, "What the heck, it's only $3!" so I bought it.  Then I went on a search for what to serve spaetzle with.  

If this was a dish I made regularly, I'd get one like yours.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Another advantage to mine is it somewhat protects you from all the steam of the boiling water. I gave a review of it on Amazon and said the design could be improved however by adding a handle or a nob to the device. Other than that, I love it. I use an oven glove when using it.



Ask and you shall receive when you're married to the best (and dearest) Sous Chef in the world. Now my Spaetzle marker is perfect.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2014)

Awww! Such a sweetheart!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2014)

That is ADORABLE!  Ya got a keeper, Kay!


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 15, 2014)

ah, the Spaete-Ass is imho the best tool for the job.

had many many multiple hobs / etc - found two doohickies that actually work:
the Profi Spaetzle-Ass and the Cruisi-Pro ricer, using biggest hole plate.
the ricer is a PITA as it doesn't hold much volume and cleanup is not all that easy.

I'm a bit of a purist - so my spaetzle  is ueber simple:

one cup / 236 ml / 235 g of luke warm/room temp water into which I break/stir 
3 (USDA large) eggs
350 grams AP flour
fat pinch of salt

nutmeg is traditional, but DW doesn't care for it in spaetzle, so none added.

that's it, that's all - it's a hardier version.

the "format" itself has two main distinctions - angel hair thin size 'strands' - aka Schwarzwald / Black Forest style
or Bavarian - 'cheese doodle' style - which is what we prefer.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Interesting...look what I found...The Spaetzle museum.

Spaetzle Museum - Spaetzle Recipes


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 17, 2014)

YEAH!
My ggma used the knife and board method, I remember that now...


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YEAH!
> My ggma used the knife and board method, I remember that now...



I'm sure my grandmother did the same Kgirl she was born in Germany. Now that board thing is an art form to be sure. 
Take a look at this..

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...:s,v:v,m:sa&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla&tt=b


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2014)

I started with the knife and board, too, many moons ago ;D
Now I have a "Nudelfee" and it works great with it, even though the Spaetzle are more "Knoepfle"


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 30, 2014)

cara said:


> I started with the knife and board, too, many moons ago ;D
> Now I have a* "Nudelfee"* and it works great with it, even though the Spaetzle are more "Knoepfle"



That's a really interesting gadget Cara! I had to Google it, and couldn't find anything in English but this youtube says it all. Very cool tool, although it looks unavailable here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrxCuRw19TQ


----------



## CraigC (Dec 30, 2014)

That is a really interesting press. Since it is hand cranked, no worries about power differences.


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2014)

I haven't found it on amazon.com, so it is very likely it's not available outside Germany..


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> That's a really interesting gadget Cara! I had to Google it, and couldn't find anything in English but this youtube says it all. Very cool tool, although it looks unavailable here.



I think I'd press the noodles onto a plate rather than directly into the boiling water.  The cranking process is a little slow.  The noodles wouldn't cook evenly.


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2014)

they do - that is really not the problem...
if you work from the plate, they may stick together


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 8, 2015)

I've used my ricer...it works for the number of times I think to make Spaetzle. I probably make gnocchi more frequently. Was thinking of having the DH fabricating one of those "plates" for me. It looks as if it has a recessed part in the center...that way I can get it to fit over the pot I would use...if s/one would care to post the dimensions <g>. Or maybe I'll stick with my ricer...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 8, 2015)

It measures 10 1/2" without the handles. I think if you had one of these, you would make spaetzle more often. Before this, I used a pie pan with drilled holes. I used my ricer once and it was way too messy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 8, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> ... Was thinking of having the DH fabricating one of those "plates" for me. It looks as if it has a recessed part in the center......



I was thinking that it resembles a pizza pan to me. 
In fact I had that same thought 
(though I don't allow DH anywhere something sharp, 
he's been known to lose digits  and I'm not kidding here) 
of taking a cheap-o-dollar-store pizza pan to experiment with.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 8, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was thinking that it resembles a pizza pan to me.
> In fact I had that same thought
> (though I don't allow DH anywhere something sharp,
> he's been known to lose digits  and I'm not kidding here)
> of taking a cheap-o-dollar-store pizza pan to experiment with.



Brilliant! A pizza pan would work! My pie pan was too small for a large pot of water.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2015)

Some steamer inserts would work. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...=uC-vVLrMKYyagwSP5IHgDA&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg


----------



## Bookbrat (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for sending me to this post Kayelle. I tried making spaetzle for the second time (the first was a disaster). I used a steamer insert with pretty big holes and this recipe: Thibeault's Table: Traditional Hungarian Goulash.

I mooshed it through with a narrow s/s spatula, and it was slow going until I took a hint from that Youtube and started dipping the spatula in my soup. They were tender and wonderful, but I can see why I need a proper tool. New gadget time!


----------

